# Friday party thread!



## Rusty Shackleford

Damn it's been a while!  So how is everybody on this fine, steamy Friday?


----------



## muleman RIP

There are a bunch of folks waiting for you to buy the first round!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I already bought it, but nobody else was here so I drank them


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Damn it's been a while!  So how is everybody on this fine, steamy Friday?


Fine and steamy..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I hope you enjoyed them! No wonder folks don't invite you to parties.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Well I hope you enjoyed them! No wonder folks don't invite you to parties.


----------



## muleman RIP

Where is that damn Brit at this morning? Must be loaded and dreading the wife coming home!


----------



## Ironman

I'm fine Rusty. Sittin on my ass @ 69F inside. I aint movin anymore today.

Working out in the heat all day really takes it toll on you by the end of the week.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U0fRwAbrHI"]Jackyl - When Will It Rain      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Cool vid Ironman 
Have fun with the party, Rusty!
Time for me to go party with the over 70 crowd.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Have fun, PG!

I'll be here


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty and Ironman were partying out!


----------



## muleman RIP

*Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water HD 1973*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mCK05dgwgU"]Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water HD 1973 (Live in USA)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Where is that dang Rusty at??? Oh, I see.......he is on the....
*AC/DC - Highway to Hell (1979)*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp3m5bCCOfs&feature=related"]AC/DC - Highway to Hell (1979)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*BOOM!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ironman

muleman said:


> Where is that dang Rusty at???


Beer run? Maybe he got petered out. or something like that. 
Things are just starting to heat up 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIOwoVbh5PI"]Guano Apes Lord of The Boards      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Sorry to disappoint, but I WAS at work, you know! but I'm here now, ladies, so lets have some damn fun!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it is about time! I baked haddock loins and sweet potato while I waited for your return.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

That sounds pretty good. About to do a salad and some burgers here shortly. On the skillet, of course


----------



## muleman RIP

Thought you had one of those high sear grills?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Seared the lid pretty good


----------



## muleman RIP

Can't it be repaired?


----------



## tommu56

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hYtUYiuzkw"]Sex over the phone      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tommu56

Obviously I'm here


----------



## tommu56

muleman said:


> Thought you had one of those high stair grills?




fixed it for you


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty must be busy pulling domestic duty.


----------



## tommu56




----------



## muleman RIP

Never saw that before.


----------



## tommu56

what blueberry ale?


----------



## muleman RIP

That looks like one of those harvest beers Rusty likes so much in the fall.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Can't it be repaired?


 
I'll have to look at it, haven't fiddled with it yet. I believe that the leftermost fuel rail ruptured, as it has been split through the middle for some time now (rust and whatnot) so I will have to see if I can actually replace it or not. I would like to swap it with the rightermost one as that side has a damaged dial, so I don't use it.


----------



## tommu56

muleman said:


> That looks like one of those harvest beers Rusty likes so much in the fall.




I thought Rusty falls after he harvest's too many beers


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> That looks like one of those harvest beers Rusty likes so much in the fall.


 
Blueberry Ale is usually a year round type beer. I am looking foward to the pumpkin beers that will be here in a few months. Love autumn and winter seasonals


----------



## muleman RIP

Well they are picking like mad on blueberries around here. Seen folks out there at 6 am at the one place trying to beat the heat. I bought one box the other day just to have some fresh ones. We still have a bunch frozen but they screw with my coumadin levels so I have cut back till this past week.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ahh. I love blueberries but I don't each them as much as I used to. I used to put them in my oatmeal and Corn Flakes, but I rarely eat breakfast other than a cup of coffee anymore


----------



## muleman RIP

I am even getting some on the 2 bushes that survived the deer. We moved them down on house side of the one big flower bed and so far they have not eaten them down again. They are good as are the few raspberries I have had so far. I am expecting a bear visit any day now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Very cool. I really wish I had my own property so I could do some planting as well.


----------



## muleman RIP

It is a lot of work. At least I don't have to worry about eating things grown in human shit by the Mexicans. We only get berries and stuff when they are in season but it is worth the wait. Got some small peppers and tomatoes coming. Ate some more of the handful of peas that survived the frost. I want to plant some for the fall next week. Love fresh peas.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I lov fresh peas too. I have some peppers going right now, we had some tomatoes but they sprouted and died shortly after. Thinkin the seeds were kinda crappy. (one of them cheapo kits with the dirt pellets) Though the peppers are the same kit, and they are doing very well.


----------



## pirate_girl

Aerosmith- No More No More

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sRZ_OxFcyk"]Aerosmith - No More No More (with lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I freaking LOVE that album!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I freaking LOVE that album!




Meeeeee 2.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JprwQMXiuU0"]Toys In The Attic-Aerosmith      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dear Rusty,
I love your siggy.. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZq3i94mSsQ"]Kiss - Detroit Rock City      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Where is the party kid this morning??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Dear Rusty,
> I love your siggy..
> 
> 
> Kiss - Detroit Rock City - YouTube


 




muleman said:


> Where is the party kid this morning??


 Here me is!!! Slept in pretty good this morning, I supposes finally catching up from the last few nights when I was lucky to catch 3 hrs of sleep. I dunno if it's the heat, or what, but this sleepless shit sucks.


----------



## muleman RIP

I just had a quick nap and jumped in the shower. Going to be a pool day. No work in this heat. One more day and it will cool down.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well this cold front will be bringing us some reliefe finally. I hate having to use the AC in my car, it drains the tank and takes away so much power. If it wasn't for the fact that even in PA we have days like this, I would just bypass the damn compressor and remove the AC system completely. They are saying we could see some heavy shit tonight into tomorrow. Large hail and whatnot. Personally, at this point, I really don't care. I'll take the moisture in any form it comes in. We just need some water in the ground.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well we are getting some right now. You might later tonight.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah I am watching for it. Maybe maybe not.


----------



## muleman RIP

We had a good shower but now the sun is shining bright as can be. May pick up a little from a cell crossing lake Erie later. They got the power back on in Pa. so folks can go to Friday fish fry. That was the biggest worry when I was over there this morning.


----------



## muleman RIP

Let's get this party started!


* Dire Straits - Money For Nothing*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag"]Dire Straits - Money For Nothing music video (Good quality, all countries)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ah man I could seriously nail it at a fish fry!

Kickass tune, btw. 
Here's one for ya:
Just got this CD the other day. Best 5 bucks I ever spent! 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4Vsr14lm2o"]Rush- The Twilight Zone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Genesis - No Son Of Mine *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSwpW_QKz_I&feature=related"]Genesis - No Son Of Mine      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hey, I like Genesis!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU9lv_WqK6k"]Genesis Land of Confusion - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIBMpHl-1WU"]Genesis - I Can't Dance [Official Music Video]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Queen - Under Pressure*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-rkJmRiFug&feature=related"]Queen - Under Pressure (HQ) (Live At Wembley 86)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live]   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c&feature=related"]Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*uriah heep - july morning 1972   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzRrGNygjzs&feature=related"]uriah heep - july morning 1972      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Lynyrd Skynyrd "Free Bird" Live BBC 1975.*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMHjjvLjtAM&feature=related"]Lynyrd Skynyrd "Free Bird" Live BBC 1975.      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Uriah Heep!!! Haven't heard any of him since the casette deck in the Taurus went wonky 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI0BO575x8w"]Uriah Heep - Gypsy - 1970      - YouTube[/ame]

Methinks it's time to check Amazon for a cheap CD or two...


----------



## Catavenger

So is Muleman having a party with the Amish?

Hang a Disco ball in the Barn? "Hey let's Party like it's 1899!"


----------



## pirate_girl

I see the partaay ended early..

Figyahs!


----------



## muleman RIP

Ended? It never ends around here. I was tired of catching hell for all the songs I was playing.


----------

